
Smart TV are target for ransomware hacker asking $500 in ransom - cipherfacts
http://cipherfacts.com/index.php/2016/12/31/lg-smart-tv-screen-bricked-android-ransomware-infection-hacker-asking-500-ransom/
======
jay_kyburz
Do you think you could just take the TV back and get a refund? I would.

